# Extended cab driveshaft swap



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

I know I've seen on here somewhere that the single piece drive shaft from one of the Nissan Frontier trucks will fit in my '95 extended cab Hardbody with the 2 piece drive shaft and carrier bearing. I've searched here and elsewhere and can't find the info. I've already replaced my carrier bearing once and would rather do away with the two piece system this time, since it has gone bad again.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try nissan4wheelers.com
I know some of those guys have made the change...


----------

